
Are Swiss banks buying Bitcoins? - telmich
Hey HN!<p>I&#x27;ve been talking to some people here in Switzerland and they say that banks will begin to trade with Bitcoins.<p>For me this sounds great, as Bitcoin would become an &quot;accepted&quot; or &quot;proper&quot; currency and we (as a company) could accept it safely for selling our hosting.<p>I am wondering if anyone else heard about this?
======
RealityVoid
Perhaps you heard about the blockchain technology banks want to implement for
doing transactions between eachoter, sort of a replacement to SWIFT.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/R3_%28company%29](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/R3_%28company%29)

If this is the case, this is not bitcoin, but a derived tech that the banks
are thinking about using.

~~~
LaPingvino
actually, there is already a Swiss bank that wants to do just bitcoin in the
process of getting licensed
[http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2015-05-27/switzerland-open-
bi...](http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2015-05-27/switzerland-open-bitcoin-bank-
crypto-fort-knox-relocates-zurich)

------
atemerev
Swiss banks are notorious for conservatism, not bleeding edge tech. Perhaps
Bitcoin's time truly had passed. :)

